# Job Openings



## jyotirvora (Jul 9, 2013)

Why is AAPC not allowing Actual Openings to be posted on this Forum. Why was the job  Forum was closed. In the Job search were I live I am not able to pull up many jobs and also the Sort doesn't work for ever . Ahima allows its members to post jobs free. It would be great if the Forum was started up again. Have to look all over the place to find job openings. Help us to get work. Atleast Job openings are a start.


----------



## crittersitter (Jul 9, 2013)

This job posting forum has been closed -- for a few reasons:

    Employers posting jobs in our job database have commented about not getting enough applicants (job seekers were spending more time in this forum than in the larger job database)
    Applicants and employers have complained about the validity and/or accuracy of opportunities posted in this job posting forum (publicly on the forum)
    We've seen an increasing number of off-topic posts (job seekers posting, employers requiring a fee to be considered, etc.)


Those that still want to post a job should consider:

    Submitting to our job database (it's the largest health care job database online)
    Posting the position or opportunity in their local chapter forum
    Getting to a local chapter meeting and sharing the opportunity


Those looking for a job should consider:

    Searching our job database (again, it's the largest health care job database online). Make sure you are using various keywords (or leaving the keyword field blank and just searching demographically -- to get more results)
    Saving their searches and setting up a job alert (be emailed whenever a position opens up in your area matching your criteria) -- and again, you can leave the keyword field blank and just use the "Zip" and "Miles from" fields.
    Frequenting their local chapter forum. Consider posting your availability there.
    Attending (regularly) their local chapter meetings. Go around and meet people individually, find out about them, be interested and make connections that can lead to opportunities (networking). Consider volunteering in your chapter to gain the respect of those that might lead you to those opportunities. This will probably take several meetings and effort.
    Getting a list of all the practices, clinics, and facilities in your area and be prepared to visit them in person to look for opportunities. Take ANY opportunity to get a position -- even if it's low or no pay.


----------



## Bbent19 (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree I have been looking for a job since 2010 and no one wants to hire a CPC-A everyone wants 2 to 3 years experience. How do you get experience without a job?


----------



## maddismom (Jul 10, 2013)

So why are a select few AAPC members allowed to post jobs in THIS forum for free?


----------



## radbar08 (Jul 11, 2013)

You simply have to be persistent.  You may have to accept a job in a medical office doing something other than coding at first.  That's what I did -- verified insurance coverage, called patients about past due balances -- not at all what I wanted to do, but once I worked in a medical office, I then got hired by MedQuest as a coder, even though I had no real coding experience and only had a CPC-A.  You have to pay your dues in this field, I'm afraid!  It's not as easy as people make it sound.


----------



## Simone88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Your best bet is to attend local chapter meetings and sign up with companies who specifically look for medical jobs and email you.  This can give you wind of a job before hardly anyone knows about  it.  Personally, I was told by my former coding teacher to apply at a large organization and within weeks I had an interview.  After you get the appointment I would brush up on my interviewing skills.  Prepare to take an E/M test for abstracting the level.  It isn't hard but you need to know it.  Other than that, just network with others in the same field.


----------

